
Schrödinger's Cat with 20 Qubits - in3d
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-schrdinger-cat-qubits.html
======
gus_massa
IIUC

In spite the press artice cal the device "simulator", they did the experiment
in the real world using real rubidium atoms in one group and superconductor in
the other group.

Apparently "Schrödinger cat states" is just a fancy name for a state that is
formed by the superposition of two states, something like |phi> = (|psi1> \+
|psi2>) / srqt(2). The difficult part in a system with so many qbits is that
you have 2^N states and it is usually easy to isolate a single state or get a
mix with a lot of states, but picking exactly 2 is more difficult.

